# my little girl @ the farm



## luca (Jul 29, 2011)

she is a real farm girl
talk to the cows













































proud on her farm


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's gorgeous! :001_wub: :001_tt1:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I love her


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

She is very sweet! Do you know what mix she is??


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Aww she is as cute as a button!
Looks like she is a chi mix?
Love her!


----------



## luca (Jul 29, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> She is very sweet! Do you know what mix she is??


she is a ex-stray dog from spain
she looks like a chihuahua dachshund mix


----------

